# San Francisco questions?



## suzanne (Jan 30, 2007)

We leave for our California trip on Tuesday, Oct. 16th. We will be flying into San Francisco and spending 3 nights there before driving down to Monterey for a week at Monterey Bay. We need to find a reasonable priced clean hotel for the 3 nights in Frisco and are not sure if we should go ahead and rent the car at the airport upon our arrival or wait until we head down to Monterey and rent one then. We will be coming back to Frisco for our return flight and will be spending Thursday night the 25th there as we have a 7 AM flite out the next morning. Do most of the hotels offer airport shuttles? Should we stay downtown or close to the airport and use public transportation to visit Fisherman's Warf, Chinatown? These are the two main things we want to see while there. I understand that parking in those areas is hard to find and expensive.

Thanks,

Suzanne


----------



## BILLVACK (Jan 30, 2007)

You may want to check this place out:
http://www.castleinnsf.com/
It is rated quite good by tripadvisor.com
Has free parking - which eliminates your airport shuttle issue 
Free Continental Breakfast
Microwave - Fridge - Coffee maker
And here are the rates

Castle Inn Reservations 
Select Room Type(s) 
Check In Date:  October 16, 2007 - Check Out Date: October 19, 2007  
Room Type (Click for details) Check In Rate Persons Rooms 
One Queen Bed                             $144.00    2   
One King Bed                                $149.00    2    
Two Queen Beds                           $154.00    4    
Two Room Family Suite                  $199.00     4    

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2007)

First of all, PLEASE don't call it "Frisco". :ignore: 

Then, my suggestions would be to stay in the Union Square, or Fisherman's Wharf area since those are the locations you want to see.  From Union Square, Chinatown is an easy walk, and you can catch a cable car to Fisherman's Wharf.

You might want to try priceline for the hotel.  If there are just two of you one room would work, if there are more, bid for multiple rooms.  Check out biddingfortravel.com first.

I wouldn't rent a car for your stay in San Francisco, you don't need it and parking is expensive.  I don't know if most hotels offer shuttles, but there are shuttles, taxis, and even BART available into the city.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 30, 2007)

I visit San Francisco often and never rent a car if I am staying downtown or at the Wharf (my first choice). It's easy to get around and you can easily walk between downtown and the Wharf in about 30 minutes if you are so inclined. (Best to do it via Chinatown and Columbus Ave rather than up and over the hill - e.g., Hyde Street.) 

Also, take a taxi to get around downtown when necessary or fight the crowd for a spot on a cable car. You can take BART from the airport.

"Reasonably priced" is a relative term and probably doesn't apply to San Francisco. For me, it's worth the splurge, at least for a night or two.

When you return for your flight back home, pick your favorite low-priced hotel brand. It's reasonably certain they have a hotel near the airport. Virtually all of the airport-area hotels have free shuttles to the airport. The website for the particular hotel in the chain should state whether they have a shuttle. 

Thus, if it will save you a day's rental by returning your car the night before, turn your car in, take the tram from the rental car center back to the airport and then take the hotel's shuttle from there.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 30, 2007)

Luanne said:


> First of all, PLEASE don't call it "Frisco".


I agree!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 30, 2007)

suzanne said:


> We leave for our California trip on Tuesday, Oct. 16th. We will be flying into San Francisco and spending 3 nights there before driving down to Monterey for a week at Monterey Bay. We need to find a reasonable priced clean hotel for the 3 nights in Frisco and are not sure if we should go ahead and rent the car at the airport upon our arrival or wait until we head down to Monterey and rent one then. We will be coming back to Frisco for our return flight and will be spending Thursday night the 25th there as we have a 7 AM flite out the next morning. Do most of the hotels offer airport shuttles? Should we stay downtown or close to the airport and use public transportation to visit Fisherman's Warf, Chinatown? These are the two main things we want to see while there. I understand that parking in those areas is hard to find and expensive.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Suzanne


1st rule - don't call it 'Frisco' - locals are sensitive to this (The City, SF, San Fran, and San Francisco are all appropriate) - I think 'Frisco' is in Texas some where.  

When you get a car really depends on where you are staying - if you are staying downtown or nearby - then shuttle/taxi into SF and use the transportation system while in SF.  However, if you are saavy in getting around - a car can be very useful to see SF quickly as in the ability to get out to the beach, the bridge, Muir Woods, the coast, Napa/Sonoma - more than you will be able to see in a short time.  Plus the SFO car rental is pretty accessable and probably cheaper.  You can get a car and stay by the airport and drive into SF from there - it is really not far (15-20 minutes) - but in non-rush hour periods.

If you love to walk staying in SF can also be an experience - midSept -midOct weather is some of the best - I can't help you where to stay - that really depends on too many factors.  Even with a car - you can park out by the BallPark (Giants - not Niners) - by King/3rd - and take public transportantion in/out.

If it were me and I choose to stay in the City - I would stay by Union Square next to the Cable Car lines and Chinatown - but the Hotels there can be expensive.

If you are okay with driving in - I hear the Marriott by 92/101 is relatively inexpensive - and easily accessible to the city (see how that is said?) via both 101 and even better 280 (one of the most beatiful freeways anywhere considering that a massive amount people here).

Whatever you do - do not drive during rush hour - it will be a madhouse - especially in the city.  Downtown SF is a series on 1-way streets.


----------



## catwgirl (Jan 30, 2007)

Suzanne,

Spend one of your nights seeing Beach Blanket Babylon.

It's hysterical.

http://www.beachblanketbabylon.com/


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 30, 2007)

Second that motion. It's fabulous. We LOVED it. You must get tickets far in advance, though.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 30, 2007)

Probably not doable with only a three day stay but the best thing to do with  a rental car in SF is to spend a day visiting the Napa Valley. Just make sure you don't sample to much as police enforcement on the road leading back down the valley towards SF is understandably vigorous.

Another great thing to do with the car is spend an evening driving around after traffic has abated. SF is a big place and you will get a real flavor for it.

I find this "road trip" is a great excursion anywhere I travel.

Have a great time, sounds like a wonderful vacation....

John


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Probably not doable with only a three day stay but the best thing to do with  a rental car in SF is to spend a day visiting the Napa Valley.




There is too much to do in the "greater" San Francisco area to get it all in, in 3 days.  Napa Valley is a great trip, and so is Muir Woods.  In fact, I'd recommend Muir Woods over Napa since there aren't many places you can see giant redwoods.  You wouldn't necessarily need a car to see either of these places, you could do it through a tour.  "If" you want to tour outside of SF itself, you'd just need to weigh the benefits of renting a car and driving it yourself vs doing it through a tour.  But there is plenty to do, and see, in the city itself.  Chinatown, Japantown, Fisherman's Wharf, Cable Car Museum, Alcatraz (another one of those things you need advance tickets for).


----------



## debraxh (Jan 30, 2007)

My recommendation for the first three nights is not to rent a car and to stay in the city. Parking is very expensive.  Take a taxi, car service or shuttle from the airport into town. Priceline is a good idea for two; also helpful is tripadvisor for hotel reviews.  You can always make a cancellable reservation now, then continue looking for a better deal or use priceline later.

I believe there are rental car agencies in town where you can pick up the car when you're ready to leave, then return it to the airport at the end of your trip.  I agree with staying at one of the "airport hotels" on your last day.  Parking is usually free, but if it's a substantial savings to return the car one day earlier, check for free hotel shuttles or price other alternatives.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2007)

On my travel page at www.freewebs.com/denisetravels I have detailed directions on how to bid on a Priceline hotel in Union Square or the Wharf, plus tons of ideas about things to see and do.  Unfortunately, freewebs changed something and none of my links are working, but there is lots of info. there, even without the active links.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. :ignore: I promise not to call it Frisco anymore. I did not know it was upsetting to the folks out there.

I think we will forgo the rental car for the days in SF and use public transportation. Our main areas to see is Fisherman's Wharf, Chinatown and the surronding area, if times permits maybe even a trip out to see Alcatraz. We have seen the redwoods many times and are not even considering them in this trip. We will be taking in all of the Monterey Bay area during our week down there with lots of wine tastings for me. Hubby doesn't drink wine so he gets to be designated driver. We have a full day planned  to just take in the Aquarium, then we have nothing set in stone for the rest of the week except see everything the area that we can get to before we have to leave. 

I have used Priceline and Sky Auction before with good results with them both so will definately check there for hotels in SF.

Thanks again for all your help.


Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2007)

When you get to the Monterey area be sure to spend some time at Pt. Lobos,which is just south of Carmel.

http://pt-lobos.parks.state.ca.us/


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2007)

suzanne said:


> I have used Priceline and Sky Auction before with good results with them both so will definately check there for hotels in SF.
> Suzanne



Be sure you do your homework before you bid - SF has an area that Priceline (misleadingly) lists as "Union Square West" which actually includes part of the Tenderloin, so be careful and don't bid on anything less than a 3 Star - 4 Star, to be sure of good quality accomodations in a safe area.  Also - avoid the Civic Center Zone.  

For visitors, I really think it's best to stick with the Union Square East-Embarcadero & Fisherman's Wharf Zones. 
San Francisco Travel Tips

The Alcatraz trips can sell out days in advance, so if it's something you really want to do, you need to book it from home.


----------



## lainie3 (Jan 30, 2007)

You're right! Frisco is a suburb of Dallas


----------



## brobinso (Jan 31, 2007)

I lived in Monterey for two years.  Some suggestions:  clam chowder in a bread bowl at Fisherman's Wharf, do the 17 mile drive (the Lodge at Pebble Beach, Lone Cypress, zillion dollar homes), a day exploring the shops in Carmel, drive down the PCH to Big Sur.  Make sure to bring a jacket/sweater - it is always cold.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 31, 2007)

lainie3 said:


> You're right! Frisco is a suburb of Dallas



And it's also a town in Colorado.  But them's fightin' words in San Francisco.


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 1, 2007)

*hope this helps*

This site was mentioned in a newsletter I received today:
http://www.sftravel.com/


----------



## bigrick (Feb 2, 2007)

The best guides used to be right here on TUG.  In looking at them right now I see they haven't been updated since mid-2005 (How come? :annoyed:  ) but they should still be good references.

San Francisco Dining Guide

San Francisco Activities Guide


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2007)

bigrick said:


> The best guides used to be right here on TUG.  In looking at them right now I see they haven't been updated since mid-2005 (How come? :annoyed:  ) but they should still be good references.
> 
> San Francisco Dining Guide
> 
> San Francisco Activities Guide



Rick - Are you volunteering?     Remember, everthing here is done by volunteers...


----------



## Hoc (Feb 2, 2007)

bigrick said:


> The best guides used to be right here on TUG.  In looking at them right now I see they haven't been updated since mid-2005 (How come? :annoyed:  ) but they should still be good references.
> 
> San Francisco Dining Guide
> 
> San Francisco Activities Guide



Thank you.  I wrote those.  The reason that they haven't been updated is that, when the reviews section was reorganized, the guy who took over the reviews for the California area stopped posting my updates.  I sent him a few and, when he never posted any of them, I stopped doing it.  I don't have direct access to updating, or I would have kept it up.


----------



## Blues (Feb 2, 2007)

Luanne said:


> First of all, PLEASE don't call it "Frisco". :ignore:



Heh, when I lived in SF from 1977-80, one of my favorite seafood restaurants was named "Don't Call It Frisco".  I wonder if it's still there...

Just agreeing with earlier suggestions -- you'll be happier without a car in The City (note -- calling it "The City" will make you look like a veteran San Franciscan).  Definitely see Beach Blanket Babylon.  Point Lobos State Preserve south of Carmel is a gem.  I also like Muir Woods in Marin county; but note that if you take a drive down the Big Sur coast on Highway 1 (which is NOT called PCH, not up here), you can stop at Ventana State Park and also see redwoods.  One of the better seafood restaurants on the Monterey Peninsula (actually in Pacific Grove) is The Fishwife.


----------



## neilr1 (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree with my other Bay Area Tuggers regarding the need for a car while in the city ( really not needed) and the multitude of great things to do in and around our great town.

If your planning on visiting Alcatraz, recommend you look at booking tickets in advance.  I believe the Gold and Tan Ferry service is the company that provides the service to get you Alcatraz but recommend you ck on internet or call National Park Service that operates the Island.  They use to offer a great night tour which makes the place even more realistic. The audio tour is a must.

Also, whoever advised you on visiting in Oct should be thanked.  Its the best time of the year for SF visiting . The summer can be downright gold and Oct is usually rain free, fog free and less tourists.  Great time and welcome to San Francisco. You will certainly leave your heart.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 6, 2007)

I am also one of the many who advise not to get a car in San Francisco.  However, I am going up there in about a week and I am doing the one exception to the rule: Wine Country.

We're getting in, taking the BART from the airport to our resort, planning on walking and using public transport most of the time.  However, on Monday night, we're renting a car, driving out to the Cliff House for sunset, then driving back and parking at the resort.  On Tuesday morning, we're getting up early and driving to Wine Country.  If we get back early enough (not likely), then we'll turn the car in on Tuesday night.  Otherwise (more likely), we'll turn it in on Wednesday, mid-day.  Maybe use the morning to head out to the Richmond for some Dim Sum first, up to Muir Woods and the Point Reyes Penninsula, or over to Oakland for Fenton's Ice Cream.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 6, 2007)

I spent a great deal of time researching hotels in San Francisco before I went my first time.  I really wanted something inexpensive, but in a safe neighborhood.  I found the Powell Hotel which is on Powell Street just steps from the cable car turnaround.  It's location on Market & Powell make it ideal for catching 2 of the 3 cable car lines, buses and street cars.  There is also a BART station on the corner making it possible to take BART from the airport directly to the hotel.

The hotel itself was just your run-of-the-mill two beds, tv, coffeemaker & bathroom.  But very inexpensive compared to the neighboring hotels in this part of Union Square.  

I agree with the others to NOT rent a car while you're in the city.  There is nothing comparable to riding a cable car, hanging off the side while a San Francisco fire engine goes screaming past you!  Wow!


----------

